# Navigation einbinden!



## rawuza (14. November 2002)

Hi Leutz bräuchte eure Hilfe!

Ich bastel gerade ne Navigation für meine HP in Fireworks!!!! 
Das ganze animier ich ein bisschen und so weiter....

Wie stell ich das an das ich das ding auf meine HP krieg? Muss ich da die ganze Homepage in Fireworks erstellen, oder könnte ich das ganze als gif abspeichern und einfach als image in den HTML-CODE geben?

Danke im Voraus!!!


----------



## propaganda X (14. November 2002)

firework ist eigentlich eher ein grafikprogramm. natürlich kannst du einzelne gifs abspeichern und dann in html-code einbinden. selbst mit einer animierten navigation ist das möglich, wenn auch ein wenig komplexer. Gut geht das allerdings, wenn du mit dreamweaver zusammenarbeitest.

aber die beste erklärung, wie du das in deinem speziellen fall anstellst, bekommst du über die Taste F1.


----------



## rawuza (15. November 2002)

*DANKE*

Danke für deine Hilfe!!!!


----------

